# Our Adoption Journey



## lynsbee

Hi,
I am new to this site, so please forgive me..
  So after a few years of IVF ups, downs and heartache, me and DH are heading down the adoption route. After a pretty rocky start this year in May we completed our APT, finally had out first home assessment visit on the 10th June and have one this coming Thursday. 
We have done our dog assessment form, filled in the new chronology form and mapped out our family trees all ready for Thursdays visit. 
We had the chance to go and view some children's profiles last week all ones our area are finding difficult to match, and OMG I really wish we were well into our assessment. We come away from there in love.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Well come to the adoption boards everyone is lovely and really supportive. Lots of experienced Mummies to give tips and advice x


----------



## Wyxie

Welcome, and good luck!

Wyxie xx


----------



## lynsbee

Well we have just had our 2nd home visit and all went pretty well. Our homework from last week was apparently brilliant and made our SW job alot easier and cut out a whole chunk of writing. Look forward to next weeks meeting with her then after that we have our individual ones eeeeeeeeek!!
So we talked about our support network and family and a bit on life style. I just know i will end up in tears on my individual one.....


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Glad it went well x


----------



## Wyxie

Glad to hear it went well.


----------



## lynsbee

Thought I would put another little update...
Soo it was mine and DH 7th Wedding anniversary the end of June, then last Wed we went off to London and saw Michael Buble at the O2 OMG he was AMAZING!! Got home Thursday and had another SW visit. At the end of our visit she mentioned trying to get us a date booked for panel eeeeeeeeeeek!!! Sooooooo she is trying to get us booked in for the start of September which is quite a bit sooner than we were told to expect at our APT!!  So if she manages to get us booked in for the date she said its 9 weeks away!!!! We have our appointments with her all booked up, it crazy how fast it actually feels like its going at the moment but so good too!! Not sure how I am feeling about Thursdays visit though as we will be doing our individual ones. I should of had mine today but had to rearrange it.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Great news about panel x


----------



## lynsbee

Eeeeeeeeeeeeek 1:1 visit with the SW worker today!!!!
Nervous isn't the word!!!


----------



## lynsbee

Well I had absolutely no need to be nervous!! The 1-2-1 I think went well...difficult to tell but hey I didn't feel awful afterwards. Though did feel totally drained with a bit of brain ache!! lol.....so poured myself a large glass of wine with dinner haha!!
I'm sure I have said it before but I really can't believe how quickly this is all going!! It's only another 8wks until the panel date our SW was trying for, but i'm not convinced we will get in for it then anyway, feels like there is still too much to do...that or we have told our SW a lot more than we realise!!!!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fabulous x x


----------



## Guest

Sounds like you will be going through panel around the same time as me then - what have you got left to do before panel?  We have just got tiny little things now like sending a pic of us and things like that!  I got well stressed yesterday as I realised we haven't actually done a thing - so we started stripping the wallpaper finally off our spare room.  It has always been left in hope it would be filled one day - well it looks like it finally just might be filled soon! Have you got your room done yet? Xxxxxxx


----------



## lynsbee

We have LOTS to do!!! We were no way expecting things to move along so quickly!!!!
We actually live in a housing association ONE BEDROOM house!!! But our bedroom is pretty big so we have been told we are able to put in a temporary wall which our SW said they wouldn't expect us to do until match, so we have people on stand by to do that for us. All she done was look at the room went WOW that is a big room and said there will certainly be no problems with that and even spoke about a young sibling group LOL!!
With our SW I feel we have LOTS still to cover as including our 1:1 meetings we have only had 4 sessions but guess we must be doing ok!!
We are gradually sorting through our stuff and having a good clear out then other stuff we are going to store at parents houses. Plus would like to re decorate hall/stairs/landing and living room. Bathroom and kitchen/dining room was done vey recently!!
Fun, exciting and scary times ahead!!


----------



## lynsbee

Panel is booked for 18th Sept....though it may change to the 9th Sept!!!
All is looking FAB


----------



## lynsbee

So panel is the 18th Sept, just under 4wks away. We had our final SW visit 10 days ago so now everything just feels strange!! We have done all we can do with regards to the report. I am already sooo nervous about panel, I can't even talk to the hubby about panel without feeling sick with nerves!!! god knows what state I will be in on the actual day.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Great news that panel is officaially booked in. I know what you mean it totally freaks your brain so much emotion that no-one in your real life has any understanding of. We are hoping for panel the first week in October so not long behind you


----------



## Sun Flower

Hi Lynsey
Thanks for the pm  

Just wanted to pop in here to say hello and good luck for 18th 

Sunflower x


----------



## lynsbee

Thank you Sunflower...Sorry I haven't been to this diary much. I have kept a diary more back at our old meeting place lol!! 
Sooo as we are in-between the old and new system our LA found out the other week we need to have 2nd opinion visit, so we have another SW coming out on Tuesday, it's our SW manager....Thankfully we know him already as he sat in as observer on the prep and had been at a couple of other things we have been to. I don't think there will be any issues partly as we have already seen and signed our PAR so guessing it's more of a case of still having to tick the box!!
Anyway, so we received our PAR the other day...OMG it was lovely and actually had me laughing during for most of it!
Now to continue   that panel doesn't get delayed because we are now getting so near!!!!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fab news x


----------



## lynsbee

LATE 2nd opinion visit was yesterday.
So he got to us at 2:30 as planned and was gone by 2:55!!!!! WOW He walked in and checked we knew why he was doing it, it wasn't a case that we needed it just a case of he had to still be seen as doing 2nd opinions at the moment!! *sigh of relief* 
He asked us 4 questions which are the only things he could come up with...but are the things panel would be most likely to ask. #how did we find the process #how we think our lives will change #what we do now that we won't be able to do when we have a child and something about a child with attachment issues. We answered all and he was more than happy. He gave us really positive feedback and praise!!! He said our PAR is FANTASTIC. He can't even guess what panel will ask as our PAR is so good plus with what he has asked us. Apparently we are exactly the sort of people they are looking for he said so many more AMAZING things and this is all coming from me and I don't take praise and compliments very well......in-fact he reduced me to tears lol! 
So the person that done the 2nd opinion is our SW manager...Anyway his manager has also seen our PAR and is more than happy with it too!! So a week today and we hopefully get to hear that BIG FAT YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Sq9

That must have been fabulous to hear.  We haven't had a second visit - hope that doesn't create a problem as we are at panel next Wednesday too. 7 more sleeps!!!


----------



## lynsbee

It won't be a problem hun. I don't think many places are still doing the second opinion visits.
He also told us we are are the first of our prep group to get to panel.....not bad considering we were last to start HS. FAB considering they were bragging about their wonderful homes and lives. We kept quiet there as we live in a one bed housing association house. We are putting a temp wall up in our bedroom to make it into 2 as our bedroom is huge! Lol to be fair even the downstairs is bigger than the old 2bed house we rented lol. We don't have particularly well paid jobs (I'm a nursery nurse) but we try hard to save and have a nice little amount put by. I know savings won't be there forever once a child is with us and my work hours will be reduced when I go back. But we will be so much richer having our child in our home (if you know what I mean)


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

What a touching post   and its all so true. The biggest thing you can give a child is love and it sounds like you have plenty. All the best at panel, you will be great hun


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

So true   x x


----------



## lynsbee

Thanks!!
Our letter came today...panel is 9:45 Wednesday x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Best way get it done then you can relax for the rest of the day x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

I agree, other than the rush hour traffic that's a fab time   Not long now!!


----------



## lynsbee

I was hoping for an early one.....looks like I got my wish there!!
Fingers crossed the traffic will be ok lol...Then home again all in time for a celebratory lunch!! Not long now....scary stuff.
My Mum had been visiting my Uncle this week who was a social worker for years! For some of it he was working for the LA we are with and seems may of worked with some of the SW we have dealt with. He was something like head of adoption but he also use to be chair person at panel, so he was letting my Mum know the sorts of questions they may ask at panel. I haven't shown them our PAR but he knows it has all gone quickly and smoothly.


----------



## lynsbee

Eeeeeeeeeek PANEL TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## Sq9

Good luck for tomorrow though I'm sure you won't need it. By the time we go in for our panel at 11.50 you'll be out celebrating


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

You will be fantastic tomorrow can't wait for good news updates x x


----------



## lynsbee

Thanks!!!!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Will also be checking in! Have a fantastic panel!!


----------



## lynsbee

WE DONE IT!!!

A BIG FAT YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sq9

Whoop whoop


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Brilliant, so happy for you!!!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Yay super news so pleased for you x x


----------



## lynsbee

Right so I have been away for a week with DH and the in laws......enough said there!!!
So we were expecting our call Thursday with our official yes well in came first thing Wednesday instead...missed the SW calls everything lol. Got home and we have our official letter too which was also sent early!! The decision maker meeting should of been on the 27th we got the call on 26th and our official letter is dated the 24th!! 
So no we wait?


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fab news x xx


----------



## flickJ

Fantastic news Lynsbee, I am always happier to have things in writing   

Hope your wait isn't to long


----------



## Wyxie

Congratulations.  Hoping you find your family soon.

Wyxie xx


----------



## lynsbee

Right so our SW came out to see us on 17th Oct for a catch up. One question was if we wanted to know if and when being considered for a LO or if we only wanted to know once things were more definite as sometimes more than one couple could be considered for a LO. Anyway we said at the moment then yes we would like to know. We then moved on to the activity day which was last Sunday which we had verbally been invited too but no other info. Our SW went on to say that basically we hadn't heard anymore on it as they didn't really want us going and risk losing us to another LA especially as we are being considered for a LO!!!! We were like WHAAAAAAT!!!!!!!   So there should of been a meeting on 21st Oct but due to major accidents on the main road to the SWs offices the meeting had to be rearranged, so now we are waiting until the 30th Oct to hear if they decide to proceed with us or not!!! Soooo for the last 10 days we have had everything crossed and just waiting. I think our SW mentioned this LO a few months back but never in a million years thought we would get to panel so quickly and end up being considered for this LO. I know it could be a no yet but our Sw seemed hopeful. She also said IF tis one is a no then not to worry as there are others she was pretty sure we would be considered for fairly quickly!!!
So all this going on and in 12 days time we are off on our holiday....fingers crossed with some FANTASTIC news and very happy knowing it will be our last holiday for a very very very  long time!! Some people think I am mad for thinking that, but I have waited soooo long (ok not as long a journey as some) I can't wait for a caravan hol that isn't just me, DH and the dog but a LO too!!!......Good job DH has an estate car really isn't it!!
Right so I have waffled on enough.......all that I have left to say is roll on Wednesday!!!!!!


----------



## SummerTilly

Good luck for Wednesday Lynsbee 

I have a caravan as well and can't wait to take the dogs and LO for a holiday adventure (after she's settled of course!) 

There are so many ways life is going to change and I can't wait x. Looking forward to hearing your good news on Wednesday evening - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## lynsbee

Thank you SummerTilly!!
I absolutely can not wait for all those changes!! So excited


----------



## crazyroychick

Good luck for Wednesday got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fingers crossed lyndsee x x


----------



## Sq9

Good luck for Wednesday xx


----------



## lynsbee

Well we finally received the phone call around lunch time. I don't know how many couples/families were being considered....but they have decided on us!!!!! So waiting to hear about a date to meet and talk to LOs SW. Our SW is sending through some info on LO to us!


----------



## Sq9

Fabulous news


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fantastic news lyndsebee x


----------



## lynsbee

Have read LOs profile


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Great news x


----------



## Sq9

Have a fab holiday  . Your last one as a twosome


----------



## lynsbee

Hey 
Well we had a fab holiday!!! I can't believe we have been back a week today!!!!
We saw our SW and LOs SWs on Monday. According to our SW it went brilliantly!!! His SWs ad no questions for us we had a couple for them nothing major...almost just for the sake of asking something. They just wanted to get our our dates booked in!!!!
So meet FCs and Medical adviser 18dec. Panel not until 20th Jan intros 3rd Feb xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

So pleased for you great news x x


----------



## lynsbee

Sooo we met LOs Foster carers a week earlier than originally planned. We met them on Thursday and WOW what an amazing and emotional meeting it was!!
They are lovely and gave us about 20 beautiful up to date photos which me and DH just can't stop looking at! They gave us so much real info about him and it was all truely wonderful!!! 
We have swapped numbers and emails too and they are going to keep us updated with LOs progress etc.
I can't believe how amazingly lucky we have been xx


----------



## flickJ

Oh, that is marvellous Lynsbee ....... so happy for you  

Some body is going to have such an exciting Christmas   and the New Year will be filled with so many new and wonderful things


----------



## Primmer

That is great news, how exciting. A great new year to look forward to and lovely to have all those photos.


----------



## lynsbee

Well all I can say is eeeeeek it's matching panel this morning xx


----------



## mummy2blossom

All the very best of luck  
Look forward to reading all about it x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Hope MP went really smoothly you must be very excited to meet your beautiful boy x x x


----------



## lynsbee

MP went AMAZINGLY well and was so quick. Need to wait until the 3rd feb to meet him now and home 11th or 12th


----------



## Sq9

Fab news lynsbee    3rd feb will be here before you know it xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fab news not long now x x


----------



## lynsbee

So we had the official YES call today. Then emails from LOs SW  sorting out the settling in grant!
So 2wks today and little man SHOULD be sleeping soundly in his cot!! How weird is that. Also I finish work on Friday going to be soooo emotional!!!


----------



## crazyroychick

Good luck for today, can't wait to hear xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Fabulous news ekkkk so c close now x x


----------



## lynsbee

Thank you!!!
Was an amazing day x


----------

